# Any old-timers still here? Interesting pics . .



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You know how this site mangles the photos in the old threads? 

There's a 2009 thread on "gallows turntables" which got resurrected recently, and the photos are not of turntables - they are of some ancient events. I'm pretty sure this is the Queen Mary show 12 yrs ago:










Here's the thread - enjoy all the photos!

https://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/9401-gallows-turntable.html


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe it's the 2006 Queen Mary Show.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> I believe it's the 2006 Queen Mary Show.


And aren't you (or the younger you  figured prominently in some of the pics on the 'turntable' thread?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that Bob Starr in the second picture?

We ( members of MLS) did that Photo disc as a fund raiser when they lost their house in the forest fire.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that is Bob Starr for sure, before he had to live in the little trailer.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, the "Whiskey Tango Foxtrot" photo debacle tends to leave newer folks scratching their heads. We "old timers" will probably have to explain that for years, providing we are still around, that is.

Regards, David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> And aren't you (or the younger you  figured prominently in some of the pics on the 'turntable' thread?


Yeah, that looks like me in the 4th photo with my back to the camera (circular logo on the shirt). Good eye.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This pic should jog some memories:


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea it does,
Where are some of those people now?

I know that Duncan got out of the hobby quite some time back but where is John J haven't seen anything of him lately, what about Steve and Yolanda?

Unfortunatly there are a couple on there that are no longer with us, and a few that are still semi active on the forums, like Stan and Tommy.

Great memory jogger


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think Steve and Yolanda are much involved in the hobby at present. They have at least two children now, and if I had to take a guess, I'd say that, like most couples with fairly young kids, they are involved with raising them and with their kid's extracurricular activities, leaving little time for personal hobbies.  Just speculation on my part.

JJ, Duncan, Marty, Mike Reilley, and other "old-timers" are still fairly active on Facebook. Steve and Yolanda are also there, though I wouldn't call them real active... but they do show up occasionally.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad to know JJ is doing ok, I last saw him at Alan's (fyrekop) little gathering with Chuck N and Dirk C, 'n me, about a year before Dirk's passing.
I don't FB or come here much, but am still active, well as life allows.
Be Blessed,


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Miss those days. I do remember signing that board. Upper left. Even came to Queen Mary show from Hawaii when we were living there.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what year I was at the Queen Mary, but that was the first convention I ever attended. The shots of Bob Starr's track look familiar. That was the first show where I ran the Ruby Forney that I built. Bob was very kind and helpful.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have this one on file. I forget who did the photo shop but there are many MLS old-timers in it.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The guy in the large "L" might be me. The face is a little fuzzy but I did have a vest like that.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Pete,
I guess I qualify as an "old timer" here. I was mostly out of the hobby for about ten years, but am now back in. I began building a new outdoor railroad last spring. My Piko water tank has now seen service on four of my railroads in four different towns!



Cheers,
Matt


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

man I miss the good old days. I do N scale now but I think about the HOURS I used to spend on here nightly talking to the "regulars" fondly


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Folks;

Just noticed Chris Walas in photos 3 and 7. Photo 3 may show Chris giving a Sculpy lesson to some youngsters, not sure. Kind of regret that Chris has moved away from the Rogue County Narrow Gauge, but that sure was neat while it lasted.

At least I still have the dragon Chris made for me.










Best, David Meashey


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Any one know how I can find the correct pictures for the Gallows Turntable thread?
I would like to build one in a year or two.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

jimhoot said:


> Any one know how I can find the correct pictures for the Gallows Turntable thread?
> I would like to build one in a year or two.


 No idea, but if you stumble on something let us know!

Actually, you could message the original person who wrote the thread - he may be still around and probably has copies of the photos. His profile says he was active in 2019.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I have private massaged him. 
I will let you all know when I here something.


----------

